# Difficult time reaching orgasm?



## Allegory (Jan 8, 2011)

Uh, yeah. I don't know if this is the right place for this but, I'm on a large dose of Celexa as well as hydroxyzine(optionally used when I am having very bad anxiety), And I have been having difficulty reaching a climax, when I do it feels below average. Does this kind of thing happen to anyone else? :blank


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah takes me like atleast 2 hours up to 8 hours to orgasm on paxil...And i have 0 sex drive unless i take dexedrine. Dexedrine makes my sex drive go into over drive lol. Without Dexedrine sex drive is 0 on paxil and i feel nothing when i orgasm.............On dexedrine though its intense and AMAZING!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Allegory said:


> Uh, yeah. I don't know if this is the right place for this but, I'm on a large dose of Celexa as well as hydroxyzine(optionally used when I am having very bad anxiety), And I have been having difficulty reaching a climax, when I do it feels below average. *Does this kind of thing happen to anyone else?* :blank


Yes, frequently. In fact, SSRIs are so highly effective at delaying orgasm (at more modest doses) that they're prescribed off-label for treatment of premature ejaculation.

I'd speculate SSRIS are used by many a male porn star, along with Viagra, so he can not just get it up, but also keep on going & going until the director finally calls for an orgasm that is very much delayed.

Take a larger dose and delayed will turn into non-existent, where you couldn't orgasm no matter how aroused you are.

Figures on how frequently such things happen vary. Drug companies don't ask any questions about sex, since they don't want the negative answer to appear on their official label, so the numbers they report are BS. My pdoc says he hates to use SSRIs in adults because he says 70% of them come back complaining of sexual side effects.

My brother gave up on SSRIs after a decade, deciding the cure with sexual side effects was even worse than his OCD that he took them for. He also tells me that he'd never found a man who took SSRIs without sexual problems. Being gay, I suspect he's likely talked to a lot more men about the performance of their penis than I have. Not hard to beat me in that area, seeing how penile performance simply isn't something I find myself discussing with guys I meet.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Bacon said:


> Dexedrine makes my sex drive go into over drive lol. Without Dexedrine sex drive is 0 on paxil and i feel nothing when i orgasm.............On dexedrine though its intense and AMAZING!


How much are you taking to get "AMAZING!"?

I take dextroamphetamine, and while it makes me chatty & makes living yet another day seem reasonable, it doesn't do a damn thing for me sexually. So unfair that I don't get that effect.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> How much are you taking to get "AMAZING!"?
> 
> I take dextroamphetamine, and while it makes me chatty & makes living yet another day seem reasonable, it doesn't do a damn thing for me sexually. So unfair that I don't get that effect.


Really? That sucks! Yes it makes me chatty and stuff but the increase in sex drive and the absolute amazing climax is great!!! its a reason i take the stuff just for the increased sexual performance. Got it with Vyvanse and now i switched to dex as it is the same thing without the lysine and far cheaper. Then again i need to achieve a rather high dose of dex to achieve that sexual increase in performance. I take Dextroamphetamine 60 MG A Day prescribed. 20 mg x 3 (10 mg tablets x2 3 times a day) As a college student though with them working us like zombies i may need 100mg on some really demanding days and days when i don't have alot of work i may not even take the medication at all. Its mainly academic and my psychiatrist knows i take alot of college classes and has me on this really nice dosage. Problem is the shortage on dextroamphetamine in the area as a nationwide shortage on stimulants continues to plague as the FDA doesn't allow companies to produce enough schedule II drugs as they are "So so bad for us!" yet someone could easily go and purchase meth of the street.....


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Allegory said:


> Uh, yeah. I don't know if this is the right place for this but, I'm on a large dose of Celexa as well as hydroxyzine(optionally used when I am having very bad anxiety), And I have been having difficulty reaching a climax, when I do it feels below average. Does this kind of thing happen to anyone else? :blank


I've been on Lexapro and Prozac--and I couldn't orgasm at all. I could get aroused but not orgasm. So frustrating! That's the only reason I'm not on Lexapro right now. My doc said Wellbutrin has fewer side effects but when I tried it, it made my anxiety worse.

Happy but no orgasms. OR ... Roller coaster depression (with a few suicidal thoughts thrown in) but have orgasms. Some choice.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Paxil is a great SSRI if you wanna be able to orgasm. Since the half-life is short enough that by the time you take the next day's dose, the drug has started to wear off as well as the side effects, simply take your Paxil RIGHT at night before you sleep, but AFTER you have sex. That way you can still orgasm for sex during that time of the end of the day, and shouldn't bother your sex life too much. It works great for me =)


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes. I've been having major problems with this. Taking up to an hour to orgasm is frustrating as hell. Intensity has not really been dimished though.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Bacon said:


> Then again i need to achieve a rather high dose of dex to achieve that sexual increase in performance. I take Dextroamphetamine 60 MG A Day prescribed. 20 mg x 3 (10 mg tablets x2 3 times a day) As a college student though with them working us like zombies i may need 100mg on some really demanding days...


15 mg would be typical in a day for me. 35 mg is the most I've taken in a day. Taking 100 mg is sky high by almost any standard.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

SSRI's= Sexual issues, one way or another. Like UltraShy said it is used for premature ejaculation. But when it ruins your sex drive. Have trouble as a guy to,shall we say, get to full mast instead of being stuck at half mast. And waiting for an orgasm, you no is never gonna come,no thanks. Sometimes they will add Wellbutrin for its effects on dopamine to actually help with the side effects. But it is also a NE antagonist so it can cause some overestimation on SA'ers.


----------



## lionlioncatcat (Dec 29, 2010)

Yup, for this , as well as a few other reasons I switched from zoloft to celexa with minimal improvement. Its very, very frustrating.


----------

